# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Позитивная музыка

## Vanya

Для меня, например, это Сектор Газа, Дай Дорогу. Т.е. группы, играю панк - "весёлую музыку"  Абсолютно всегда поднимает настроение

----------


## BiZ111

Весёлый поп-панк, кантри конечно же, поп-рок.

Вот Kate Voegele.

А вообще, данр *Gospel*! 

Очень рекомендую по Gospel'у сборник: *WOW Gospel 2010* Это LIVE!

 настоящая искренность, слышишь все сердца людей вокруг, там

----------

